
Google Cloud, HEPCloud and Probing the Nature of Nature - boulos
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/11/Google-Cloud-HEPCloud-and-probing-the-nature-of-Nature.html
======
boulos
It's been a privilege to work with the folks at Fermilab on this over the last
few weeks. There were lots of fun hurdles getting HTCondor up this high, last
minute bug fixes (thanks to Doug Strain!), and having only so many hours in a
day. It's also fun and rewarding to be doing science on 160k cores in us-
central1.

If you happen to be at Supercomputing, Burt Holzman from Fermilab will be
giving talks at our booth (4272) about HEPCloud.

Disclosure: I work on Google Cloud and pitched in to help on this.

